# Music from Mamadou Diabate



## SeaBreeze (Jul 22, 2014)

> “With his music, Mamadou Diabate carries the stories and traditions of his native Mali of West Africa. He is what the outside world call a “griot” and what his native people, the Manding, call a “jeli.”
> 
> Mamadou is from a long line of jelis who perform at many rituals and celebrations in Mali, and with their artistry they traditionally have carried recent news as well as ancient history to far-flung listeners.
> 
> Mamadou tells that all important events in Malian culture are marked by jeli performances, and the ritual significance of the performance is ultimately more important than the entertainment value of the music, although both are greatly appreciated.” — ListenForLife1


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2014)

Very good!  Add another and.....you have dueling Calabash gourds!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 23, 2014)

They sure gots rhythm.  (How'd that white guy get in there?)


----------

